
Ask HN: Which linux/unix C++/C IDE are you using? - soulbadguy
Currently using eclipse, but looking for a better alternatives. I tried the popular ides, but still haven&#x27;t found something close to Visual studio :<p>-Eclipse : Slow, unstable
-Vim + ctag     : code navigation not as good as eclipse , no debugging
-Qt&#x2F;netbeans    : weak indexer, no macro expansion&#x2F;C++11 support<p>Any suggestion i missed ? (tried Clion but i need remote debugging&#x2F;project capabilities)
======
Davidbrcz
Emacs with this page
[http://tuhdo.github.io/c-ide.html](http://tuhdo.github.io/c-ide.html)

Try also Atom

